
Perspective API – An API that makes it easier to host better conversations - pen2l
http://www.perspectiveapi.com/
======
pen2l
I think this is the answer to a lot of ills today.

Suppressing trolls/stupidity is hard... because naturally and organically,
things easy to digest (as trolling text/stupid text usually is) rise to the
top because they get more viewership and more upvotes.

I think if we employ NLP tools to distinguish stupid text from informed text
(i.e. very simple statements, vs language with constructs that indicate a
process of reasoning), and then use this methodology for sorting, we promote
an environment of more considered communication.

Because really, a more fundamental problem is discovery of good content for
_everyone_... we here at HN, for the most part, have good heuristics to
distinguish superficial/well-substantiated. What about those who don't? Those
who are young and never got a chance to discover and learn these abilities on
their own?

By using this API to sort non-stupid language to be at the top to expose texts
that are well-reasoned to more and more people, we have a populace more
predisposed to thinking more legibly.

If you have a site that allows comments, consider using this API!

------
urahara
I've just asked a question on what could eliminate harassment, and this could
help. If a tool like this monitored Fowler's chat with a manager in the recent
case, maybe it could make the fact of toxicity inside the company more evident
and helped to collect data on occurances and initiators.

